# HILFE! habe Lotto-Vertrag aufgeschwatzt bekommen-kennt jemand Fortuna Deluxe GmbH?



## Alex B (8 November 2010)

Hallo ich bin neu im Forum und brauche dringend Hilfe!

Nun ist es mir auch passiert. :unzufrieden:
Ich habe vergangenen Donnerstag einen Anruf von einer Frau Kretschmar aus Leipzig bekommen und so peinlich das für mich ist, ich habe mir die Kontodaten herauslocken lassen.

Sie hat sich als vom staatlichen!!!! Lottoblock vorgestellt und das staatlich auch noch mehrmals herausgestellt. Ich hätte die Chance an einer einmaligen Gelegenheit :roll: teilnehmen zu können, einer sogenannten Fortuna 6aus49 Aktion, bei der nicht abgerufene Beträge quasi verlost würden. Normalerweise würde ich nie auf so einen Scheiß einsteigen. Ich weiß nicht, was mich da geritten hat. Ich riesen Vollidiot hab' auch noch meine Kontodaten gesagt. Ich könnte mich pausenlos ohrfeigen.

Jetzt woll'n die mir angeblich erst Ende Dezember 165 Euro abbuchen. Noch ist nichts abgebucht.

Gestern hat sich ein Herr Müller vom Service gemeldet und die Daten bestätigt und mich darauf hingewiesen, dass das Gespräch aufgezeichnet wird.

Ich gebe zu, ich weiß nicht mehr genau, was ich gesagt habe und was die alles gesagt haben, weiß also auch nicht, wie "wasserdicht" das jetzt ist und habe jetzt richtig Angst, dass ich nicht versehentlich doch einen Vertrag am Telefon abgeschlossen habe, aus dem ich nicht mehr rauskomme.

Man hat mir gesagt, dass demnächst noch einmal schriftliche Unterlagen ankommen und angeblich erst nach Bestätigung abgebucht würde, aber ich traue dem nicht mehr.

Als ich heute die angegebene Service-Nummer angerufen habe (01805 014308) hat sich eine Frau Saskia Vollmer von einer Fortuna Delux GmbH gemeldet. Seitdem geht keiner mehr ran.

Angeblich kommt mit den Unterlagen auch ein Widerspruchsschreiben und wenn ich das zurücksende, würde auch nichts abgebucht und alles wäre passé.

Nachdem ich mich nun zwei Stunden durch das Forum gelesen habe, raucht mir der Kopf und ich weiß nicht so recht, was ich machen soll.



Macht es Sinn, jetzt schon zur Bank zu rennen und vorsorglich eine Abbuchung dieser Fortuna Deluxe GmbH zu unterbinden?
Kennt jemand diese Firma und kann Genaueres sagen?
Ich habe im Forum gelesen, dass diese Unterlagen mit Bestätigung und Widerspruch etc. absichtlich erst nach Verstreichen einer Widerspruchsfrist eingehen. Ich würde am liebsten schon jetzt Widerspruch einlegen, um auf Nummer SIcher zu gehen, habe aber bis auf eine Leipziger Postanschrift, die ich im Internet gefunden habe und von der ich nicht weiß, ob sie aktuell oder korrekt ist, keine Adressdaten da, solange ich von denen nichts zugesandt habe.
Ich weiß, dass ich mehrmals gesagt habe, dass ich es mir noch überlegen will und dass alles unverbindlich zu bleiben hat und dass ich ohne schriftliche Genehmigung keine Abbuchung wünsche (ich weiß, war naiv!:roll: ), ich weiß aber beim besten Willen nicht mehr, ob ich nicht ausversehen bei dem zweiten Anruf irgendwas falsches gesagt habe. Ich habe jetzt echt Angst, dass ich nicht ausversehen einen Vertrag wirklich abgeschlossen habe, aus dem ich nicht mehr rauskomme.
Ich weiß, ich bin nicht der erste und einzige , der diese Dummheit begangen hat und ich habe wie gesagt schon ziemlich viele Beiträge hier gelesen und mir raucht der Kopf. Kann mir bitte bitte bitte jemand helfen und sagen, was ich jetzt am besten tun kann, bzw. wie ich mich nun verhalten soll?

Ich wäre euch echt unheimlich dankbar.

Alex


----------



## Goblin (8 November 2010)

*AW: HILFE! habe Lotto-Vertrag aufgeschwatzt bekommen-kennt jemand Fortuna Deluxe GmbH*

Einmal das lesen
Telefonisch abgeschlossene Verträge - Antispam Wiki

Und das hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...efon-ein-gewinnspiel-angedreht-was-jetzt.html

Man gibt wildfremden am Telefon NIEMALS persönliche Daten. Am besten kommentarlos auflegen


----------



## Alex B (8 November 2010)

*AW: HILFE! habe Lotto-Vertrag aufgeschwatzt bekommen-kennt jemand Fortuna Deluxe GmbH*

Vielen Dank für die Links.

Wie gesagt, hab' ich schon gelesen, aber mir raucht nachwievor der Kopf.

Da ich nicht mehr geanus weiß, was ich am Telefon von mir gegeben habe bzw. was die gesagt haben, bin ich mir einfach nicht sicher, ob ich einen Vertrag nun abgeschlossen habe, oder nicht.

Kann durchaus sein, dass ich irgendwie irgendwo mal ja, aber wenn dann sicher nicht bewusst, gesagt habe.:unzufrieden:

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 14:05:35 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:04:05 ----------




Goblin schrieb:


> Man gibt wildfremden am Telefon NIEMALS persönliche Daten. Am besten kommentarlos auflegen



Ja, ich könnte mir pausenlos selber eine feuern, glaub mir.!:wall:


----------



## Goblin (8 November 2010)

*AW: HILFE! habe Lotto-Vertrag aufgeschwatzt bekommen-kennt jemand Fortuna Deluxe GmbH*

Passt dazu
fortuna gewinnspiel Abzocke?


----------



## Alex B (8 November 2010)

*AW: HILFE! habe Lotto-Vertrag aufgeschwatzt bekommen-kennt jemand Fortuna Deluxe GmbH*

Danke nochmal für siesen Link.

Ich habe jetzt auch eine Adresse:

Fortuna Deluxe Vertriebs- und Service GmbH
Eduard-Bodem-Gasse 9
A-6020 Innsbruck

[FONT=&quot]Ich habe jetzt noch einen weiteren fall gefunden, bei dem es um eine Goldenwin c/o Euro Lotto Systems Ltd. geht und siehe da, dieselbe Adresse! 
Eduard Bodem Gasse 9
6020 Innsbruck[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]Oh man, wo bin ich da bloß reingeraten.:wall:[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]Kann jemand diese Adresse als mögliche Widerspruchsadresse bestätigen?
[/FONT]


----------



## Hippo (8 November 2010)

*AW: HILFE! habe Lotto-Vertrag aufgeschwatzt bekommen-kennt jemand Fortuna Deluxe GmbH*

Alex, Du kannst auch noch folgendes tun.
Wenn Du irgendwelche Unterlagen bekommst wendest Du Dich DIREKT an die Lottogesellschaft und teilst denen den Sachverhalt mit.
Die sind von solchen schwarzen (Callcenter)Schafen auch nicht begeistert
Man hat mir seitens der SKL nach einer Beschwerde über dauernde Anrufe eines Callcenters sogar angeraten, zum Schein auf das Angebot einzugehen damit eben nach Erhalt der Unterlagen festgestellt werden kann WER auf diese unseriöse Art vorgeht. Allerdings mit dem Hinweis auch innerhalb der Frist schriftlich zu widerrufen!
Es hat funktioniert, ich hatte nach der Aktion dann für einige Jahre Ruhe vor solchen Anrufen
Es ist jetzt bei Dir die Frage, ob es generell eine unsaubere Sache ist oder "nur" ein unsauberer Verkäufer


----------



## Alex B (8 November 2010)

*AW: HILFE! habe Lotto-Vertrag aufgeschwatzt bekommen-kennt jemand Fortuna Deluxe GmbH*

Vielen lieben Dank für duie Info.

ich habe schon mit der Lotto-gesellschaft telefoniert.
Da es mit dieser Fortuna und der anderen firma der gleichen Adresse wohl schon einige Vorfälle gibt und jetzt wohl auch die Polizei in leipzig gegen die ermittelt, gehe ich davon aus, dass es nicht nur ein Verkäufer, sondern wirklich die ganze Firma ist.
Ich schicke jetzt schonmal vorsorglich diesen Widerspruch raus und versuche auch mal bei der Bank ein Abbuchen im Vorhinein irgendwie zu verhindern. Mal seh'n, ob das geht.

Ansonsten warte ich auf irgendwelche Unterlagen, schicke dann gleich noch einen Widerspruch raus und gebe es viell. dann wirklich gleich an geeignete Stellen weiter.

Ob das was nützt?
Was meint Ihr?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 14:46:48 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:45:51 ----------

Hier ist der Link zu der Info-Quelle:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?22374-Lotto-fortuna-deluxe.at-Gl%FCcksspiele-GmbH


----------



## Goblin (8 November 2010)

*AW: HILFE! habe Lotto-Vertrag aufgeschwatzt bekommen-kennt jemand Fortuna Deluxe GmbH*



> versuche auch mal bei der Bank ein Abbuchen im Vorhinein irgendwie zu verhindern.


 
Das geht nicht. Unberechtigte Lastschriften kann man innerhalb von 13 Monaten zurückbuchen lassen
Bankenmärchen über die 6-Wochenfrist - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Alex B (8 November 2010)

*AW: HILFE! habe Lotto-Vertrag aufgeschwatzt bekommen-kennt jemand Fortuna Deluxe GmbH*

So ein Mist!, Tja, dann muss ich jetzt mein Konto wirklich wie ein Lux jeden Tag beobachten!
Danke für die Info!


----------



## Hippo (8 November 2010)

*AW: HILFE! habe Lotto-Vertrag aufgeschwatzt bekommen-kennt jemand Fortuna Deluxe GmbH*

Na so ists ja auch nicht ...
... nur vergessen solltest Du es nicht.
Goblin hat zwar mit seinemm Hinweis auf die 13-Monatsfrist recht, aber wenn Du Dir ein Debattierstündchen mit der Bank sparen willst (bis dahin hat sich die Nachricht der neuen Frist noch nicht wirklich rumgesprochen) dann fängst Du Dir die Kohle innerhalb dar alten 6-Wochenfrist wieder ein


----------



## Dragonheart (8 November 2010)

*AW: HILFE! habe Lotto-Vertrag aufgeschwatzt bekommen-kennt jemand Fortuna Deluxe GmbH*

Keine Panik, ich habe vor Jahren das auch mal versehentlich gemacht und meine Kontoverbindung rausgegeben. Da haben sie dann auch abgebucht, obwohl ich nix unterschrieben hatte. Ich hab das einfach zurückbuchen lassen und denen gesagt, das ich nur das Infomaterial wollte und keinen Vertrag unterschrieben habe, woraufhin das Gelabere kam, durch die Angabe der Kontonummer wäre der Vertrag rechtskräftig. 

Das ist nur dummes Geschwafel. Danach haben sie mich in Ruhe gelassen, vor allen, nach dem ich denen klargemacht hatte, das ich bei einer Firma, die auf diese Weise Verträge abschliessen will, garantiert nie was abschliessen werde. Sie mögen mir doch bitte mal den von mir unterschriebenen Vertrag zeigen.

Hätte sie wieder abgebucht, hätte ich es gleich wieder zurückbuchen lassen, die Kosten dafür gehen ja zu deren Lasten.

Also, wenn sie bei dir abbuchen, einfach wieder zurückbuchen lassen. Die müssen dir beweisen, das du mit denen ein Vertrag eingegangen bist (was aufgrund der fehlenden Unterschrift schwierig sein wird), nicht du denen, das du mit denen kein Vertrag eingegangen bist.


----------



## Eniac (8 November 2010)

*AW: HILFE! habe Lotto-Vertrag aufgeschwatzt bekommen-kennt jemand Fortuna Deluxe GmbH*



Hippo schrieb:


> Alex, Du kannst auch noch folgendes tun.
> Wenn Du irgendwelche Unterlagen bekommst wendest Du Dich DIREKT an die Lottogesellschaft und teilst denen den Sachverhalt mit.
> Die sind von solchen schwarzen (Callcenter)Schafen auch nicht begeistert



Wie meinen? DAS sind die schwarzen Schafe, die vor allem ältere Leute über den Tisch ziehen, um sich damit Ferraris und die Finca auf Malle zu ergaunern. 

Mit denen verhandelt man nicht. Konto im Auge behalten, alles rückbuchen und sich nicht vom folgenden Inkassogekläffe einschüchtern lassen.


Eniac


----------



## Hippo (8 November 2010)

*AW: HILFE! habe Lotto-Vertrag aufgeschwatzt bekommen-kennt jemand Fortuna Deluxe GmbH*

Damals war ich noch naiver, heute abgebrühter
Hat damals (etwa 6 Jahre her) jedenfalls funktioniert.
Heute mit der Weisheit des Alters lege ich einfach auf


----------



## Alex B (8 November 2010)

*AW: HILFE! habe Lotto-Vertrag aufgeschwatzt bekommen-kennt jemand Fortuna Deluxe GmbH*

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe Leute,

ich hab' mir gerade bei meiner bank erklären lassen, wie ich auch online umgehend wieder eine Rückbuchung veranlassen kann und checke jetzt täglich mein Konto.

Ich mache jetzt auch gleich einen Widerspruch klar, der geht an die mir vorerst bekannte Adresse bei Einschreiber. Die Adresse habe ich wie gesagt auf Anruf der mir am Telefon das letzte mal durchgesagten Servicenummer 01805 014308 bekommen. Auf der homepage dieser Fortuna Delux GmbH steht die selbe Nummer und auch diese Postanschrift für alle Kundenanfragen. Damit sollte ich in jedem Fall jegliche Fristen für einen Widerspruch gewahrt haben.

Jetzt heißt es also nur noch Konto regelmäßig überprüfen und Augen offen halten.

Falls noch einer einen Tipp oder eine Info für mich hat, bin ich natürlich mehr als dankbar.


----------



## Goblin (8 November 2010)

*AW: HILFE! habe Lotto-Vertrag aufgeschwatzt bekommen-kennt jemand Fortuna Deluxe GmbH*



> Damit sollte ich in jedem Fall jegliche Fristen für einen Widerspruch gewahrt haben


 
Die Frist beginnt mit Erhalt der Widerrufbelehrung in Textform. Ohne diese Belehrung hat die Frist nie begonnen. Könntest praktisch noch im Gerichtssaal widerrufen. Aber soweit wird es zu 99% nicht kommen

Für Mahnmüll in Papierform gibts Mülltonnen


----------



## Alex B (8 November 2010)

*AW: HILFE! habe Lotto-Vertrag aufgeschwatzt bekommen-kennt jemand Fortuna Deluxe GmbH*

Vielen Dank für die Info,

also so lange ich nihts Schriftliches von denen überhaupt bekomme, können die mir also gar nichts?


----------



## Goblin (8 November 2010)

*AW: HILFE! habe Lotto-Vertrag aufgeschwatzt bekommen-kennt jemand Fortuna Deluxe GmbH*

Im Zivilrecht ist immer der Vordernde in der Beweispflicht. Die komischen Lottofritzen müssen beweisen dass es zum Vertragsschluss gekommen ist und warum sie Kohle von Dir haben wollen

Warte bis was schriftliches kommt und melde Dich dann nochmal hier


----------



## Alex B (8 November 2010)

*AW: HILFE! habe Lotto-Vertrag aufgeschwatzt bekommen-kennt jemand Fortuna Deluxe GmbH*

Danke!!!  werd' ich machen.

Trotzdem nochmal eine kurze Frage zu einem etwaigen Widerspruch von mir:

Wenn ich jetzt doch sowas abschicke, was ist eine ausreichende Sendungsart? Ich habe es mir schon im AntiSpam Wiki durchgelesen, will aber doch nochmal fragen.

Einen gerichtsvollzieher will ich nun doch nicht gleich bemühen.

Wenn es mal soweit ist, reicht Einwurfeinschreiben oder auch gleich Einschreiben mit Rückschein aus? oder soll ich da doch gleich einen Gerichtsvollzieher für die Zustellung bemühen?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 16:24:01 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 16:21:04 ----------




Alex B schrieb:


> Danke!!!  werd' ich machen.
> 
> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat beim zweiten Anruf dieser Herr Müller nur gefragt, ob meine Kto.-Daten so stimmen würden. Ich glaube, ich habe gesagt "ja", aber auch explizit darauf hingewiesen, dass ich ohne schriftliche Zustimmung keine Abbuchung wünsche. Das Gespräch wurde aufgezeichnet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hippo (8 November 2010)

*AW: HILFE! habe Lotto-Vertrag aufgeschwatzt bekommen-kennt jemand Fortuna Deluxe GmbH*

Ich würde das Einwurfeinschreiben wählen.
Denn das gilt als zugestellt wenn es der Briefträger einwirft.
Bei nicht zustellbaren Einschreiben/Rückschein gilt es erst dann als zugegangen wenn es der Empfänger in Händen hält, der Benachrichtigungsvermerk gilt nicht als Zustellung.
Üblicherweise heißt es aber immer: für die Wahrung der Frist gilt das Datum des Poststempels oder halt sinngemäß.
Und wenn der Briefträger ein Einwurfeinschreiben mangels Briefkasten nicht zustellen kann darf Dir das dann egal sein.


----------



## Alex B (8 November 2010)

*AW: HILFE! habe Lotto-Vertrag aufgeschwatzt bekommen-kennt jemand Fortuna Deluxe GmbH*

Danke, das macht Sinn.

Ich lese gerade noch etwas in den Wiki-Seiten.

Da wird allerdings von "wenigstens Einschreiben mit Rückschein" gesprochen, wobei mir deine Auffassung mehr einleuchten will.

Dort steht auch, dass ich mit einem Widerspruch schon jetzt evtl. dem gegenüber unnötigerweise eine Unterschrift gebe, die ich mir besser sparen sollte, auch wenn sie auf einem "Widerspruch" steht.

Haaaaach, ich weiß nicht, wie ich es richtig mache. Verhalte ich mich noch ruhig und warte ab, oder donner' ich möglichst gleich den Widerspruch raus. Mir ist bloß Angst um die vermalledeite Fristwahrung.:-?


----------



## Antiscammer (8 November 2010)

*AW: HILFE! habe Lotto-Vertrag aufgeschwatzt bekommen-kennt jemand Fortuna Deluxe GmbH*

Bei einem Einwurfeinschreiben kann allerdings leider der Empfänger erfolgreich behaupten, die Sendung nicht erhalten zu haben.

Beim Einschreiben mit Rückschein bietet es sich an, zur Sicherheit einen Zeugen mit aufs Postamt zu nehmen, diesem zeigt man vor dem Eintüten den Brief und gibt den Brief dann zusammen mit ihm am Schalter auf. Dann kann der Empfänger später nicht mehr böswillig behaupten, dass der Briefumschlag leer gewesen sei. Und die Zustellung kann er dann auch nicht mehr bestreiten. Wenn der Rückschein nicht unterschrieben wird, probiert man eine zweite Zustellung. Scheitert auch die, braucht man nichts mehr zu unternehmen. Wenn der "Dienstleister" die Annahme verweigert oder durch Eigenverschulden nicht erreichbar ist, hat er sich die Rechtsfolgen selbst zuzuschreiben. Der Fall ist so zu behandeln, als ob er Kenntnis vom Inhalt des Schreibens hätte.

Die Zustellung mit Gerichtsvollzieher lohnt nur bei wirklich hohen Streitwerten (z.B. vierstellig aufwärts).


----------



## Alex B (8 November 2010)

*AW: HILFE! habe Lotto-Vertrag aufgeschwatzt bekommen-kennt jemand Fortuna Deluxe GmbH*

Vielen Dank!

also doch besser mit Rückschein!

Was meint Ihr, soll ich noch warten, bis ich irgendwas schriftliches von denen bekomme, auch wenn es erst nach der zwei-Wochen-Frist nach dem Telefonat (und potentiellem Vertragsschluss ist, wie gesagt, weiß nicht mehr genau, was ich alles gesagt habe) ist, oder soll ich doch zur Vorsicht besser gleich was schreiben?

Ich bin einfach unsicher.


----------



## Antiscammer (8 November 2010)

*AW: HILFE! habe Lotto-Vertrag aufgeschwatzt bekommen-kennt jemand Fortuna Deluxe GmbH*

Bevor keine Widerrufsbelehrung gekommen ist, hat die Frist auch nie begonnen. Vorher gibt es gar keinen Handlungsbedarf. 

Außerdem beträgt die Frist immer mindestens vier Wochen und nicht nur zwei, weil nach Telefongequatsche die Belehrung erst nach Vertragsschluß zugestellt werden kann. § 355 Abs. 2 BGB


----------



## Alex B (8 November 2010)

*AW: HILFE! habe Lotto-Vertrag aufgeschwatzt bekommen-kennt jemand Fortuna Deluxe GmbH*

Vielen lieben Dank!!!

Das lässt mich erstmal ruhiger schlafen. Ich halte also erstmal die Finger still und warte, ob und wann da was kommt. Dann donner ich gleich den Widerspruch gemäß Wiki's Vorlage raus, erkundige mich vorher nochmal bei euch, wenn es nichts ausmacht und beobachte weiter mein Kto.

besten Dank Leute für die tolle Hilfe, ehrlich!


----------



## Hippo (10 November 2010)

*AW: HILFE! habe Lotto-Vertrag aufgeschwatzt bekommen-kennt jemand Fortuna Deluxe GmbH*



Eniac schrieb:


> Wie meinen? DAS sind die schwarzen Schafe, die vor allem ältere Leute über den Tisch ziehen, um sich damit Ferraris und die Finca auf Malle zu ergaunern.
> 
> Mit denen verhandelt man nicht. Konto im Auge behalten, alles rückbuchen und sich nicht vom folgenden Inkassogekläffe einschüchtern lassen.
> 
> ...




Hier steht mein Tip auch nochmal
SKL oder NKL - Lose - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Antiscammer (10 November 2010)

*AW: HILFE! habe Lotto-Vertrag aufgeschwatzt bekommen-kennt jemand Fortuna Deluxe GmbH*

Nimm besser den hier:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...inen-Gewinnspielvertrag-aufgeschw%E4tzt-wurde
Auch hier bei CB:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...efon-ein-gewinnspiel-angedreht-was-jetzt.html


----------



## Alex B (11 November 2010)

*AW: HILFE! habe Lotto-Vertrag aufgeschwatzt bekommen-kennt jemand Fortuna Deluxe GmbH*

Danke Leute, das macht alles recht eindeutig. 
Ich habe jetzt auch nochmal die Verbraucherzentrale angerufen. Die haben eure tollen Infos nochmal bestätigt und gleich alled Daten, die ich von den Foruna-Heinis hatte aufgenommen. Die wären wohl recht bekannt. Sobald was Schriftliches kommt, soll ich gleich zu denen in die Zentrale kommen und die machen mit mir was Wasserdichtes fertig. Da werde ich die WIki-Vorlage gleich als Vorschlag mitnehmen.

NOCH!!!!! ist alles im grünen bereich. Weder hab' ich vonen denen was bekommen, noch wurde was abgebucht, aber ich bleibe weiter wachsam.

Trotzdem ärgert es mich, dass jetzt meine Kto.-Daten da in einem dubiosen etzwerk rumspucken. Wer weiß, was das noch in der Zukunft für Ärger birgt. na ja, hatte sowieso einen Kto.-Wechsel alsbald mal vor.


----------



## Alex B (17 November 2010)

*AW: HILFE! habe Lotto-Vertrag aufgeschwatzt bekommen-kennt jemand Fortuna Deluxe GmbH*

So...gestern habe ich also Post von denen bekommen.
Wahnsinn, drei unterschiedliche Adressen auf einem Zettel!
Fortuna Deluxe
Postbeauftragter: eine PVS Vertriebs GmbH
und Auftraggeber: eine Bluewave Riverside Corp. in Panama.
Starkes Stück!!!

Auf der Rückseite bei den AGB steht ganz unten rechts auch die Widerrufsbelehrung. Dort steht, dass die Widerrufsfrist nun nach Erhalt dieser Erklärung beginnt. Mein problem: Ich habe das Ding gesetrn, am 16.11. erhalten, auf dem Brief selbst steht schon der 10.11., allerdings lag das Ding bei mir im Briefkasten ohne Stempel etc. Ich gehe morgen gleich zur Verbraucherzentrale, die "freuen" sich schon drauf, die Leute für eine Sammelanzeige zu vermerken, aber wie belege ich im Notfall, dass ich den Zettel erst gestern erhalten habe, die Frist also erst ab gestern läuft?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (17 November 2010)

*AW: HILFE! habe Lotto-Vertrag aufgeschwatzt bekommen-kennt jemand Fortuna Deluxe GmbH*



Alex B schrieb:


> Panama + Verbraucherzentrale + Sammelanzeige


So ein Quatsch! :auslach:


----------



## Captain Picard (17 November 2010)

*AW: HILFE! habe Lotto-Vertrag aufgeschwatzt bekommen-kennt jemand Fortuna Deluxe GmbH*



Alex B schrieb:


> aber wie belege ich im Notfall, dass ich den Zettel erst gestern erhalten habe, die Frist also erst ab gestern läuft?


Wo willst du wem was beweisen?  Bevor  die sich aus der Deckung wagen, wird 
der Panamakanal geschlossen...


----------



## technofreak (17 November 2010)

*AW: HILFE! habe Lotto-Vertrag aufgeschwatzt bekommen-kennt jemand Fortuna Deluxe GmbH*

Eine umfassende Auskunft bei antispam 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?22374-Lotto-fortuna-deluxe.at-Gl%FCcksspiele-GmbH&p=285896#post285896


> Ist es nicht das Problem des Anspruchstellers zu beweisen, dass die Widerrufsbelehrung auch tatsächlich fristgerecht zugestellt wurde? Sollte also nicht Dein Problem sein.


----------



## Schmidti (14 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute...

Ich stelle mit erstaunen fest das ich nicht die Einzige bin die mit dieser Firma zu tun hat. Nur PASST AUF!!!! Bei mir war es so: Irgendwann im August oder September rief mich eine Frau an, die mich über diese Lottogewinnsache informierte. Nach dem Gespräch dankte ich höflich ab und meinte zu Ihr das ich daran kein Interesse hätte. HEUTE rief mich ein "Rechtsanwalt" aus "München an" +49892424675 und meinte ob ich die Frau... geb.... Wohnhaft in.... bin! Ich meinte vorsichtig ja die bin ich! Ruft ja nicht jeden tag ein Rechtsanwalt an. Dann fing er an. Ja Frau ... ich habe hier eine Strafsache Aktenzeichen: ..... vorliegen, wo draus hervor geht das sie 1.100,00 € Schulden bei der Firma Fortuna Deluxe haben. Darauf frug ich erstmal voller unglauben was das denn für eine Firma sei? Daraufhin erwiederte er, dass ist eine Lotteriegesellschaft in Österreich sei, die gegen mich eine Pfändungsklage beim Amtsgericht erwirkt. Ich bin aus allen nähten geplatz. Echt ich dachte mein Schwein pfeifft. Da ich ja mit sowas nie irgendetwas am 'Hut hatte. Ja der besagte "Rechtsanwalt" meinte, dass es da einen Weg gäbe wie ich diese 1.100,00 € umgehen könnte. Und zwar... ohne mist was ich sage... er meinte, dass er mir hilft diese 1.100,00 € schulden in ein Zeitungsabonnement zu splitten und ich diese Zeitschrift nur 12 Monate lang beziehen muss. Dies soll definitiv günstiger sein als die 1.100,00 €. Dieser Mann war so der absolute Hammer, dass er tatsächlich von dem überzeugt war was er quatschte. Nach meiner Explosion meinte ich zu Ihm dass ich nicht gewillt sei hier am Telefon irgendetwas zu machen worüber ich noch nicht mal in Kenntnis gesetzt wurde. (Sprich die 1.100,00 € Schulden) Er meinte das eine Mahnung bereits im Oktober an mich übersandt wurde. Komisch war nur, dass ich nie etwas bekommen hatte. Da ich gott sei dank aus dem Bereich Gesetze und dessen Anwendung komme, konnte ich Ihm konter geben. Was mich wahnsinnig rasend macht(e), ist die Tatsache, dass hier in Deutschland wohl jeder machen kann was er will. Wenn ich daran denke bei wievielen leuten dieser Mensch mit seiner Masche durch kommt, wird mir schlecht. Ich "bat" in "höflich" darum, mir jegliche Unterlagen in dieser Sache zukommen zu lassen (denn nach seiner Aussage gibt es auch klare Tonbandaufnahme die es belegen, dass ich den Vertrag abschloss). Anschließend würde ich selbst rechtl. Schritte gegen diese Firma einleiten. Nach diesem Telefon bin ich sofort zur Polizei gegangen und wollte eine Anzeige gegen den Vorsatz des Betruges aufnehmen lassen. Die Beamten meinten jedoch, dass ich die Anzeige erst schalten kann, wenn ich etwas schriftl. in der Hand habe. Dies wird aber lt. Auffassung der Polizei und meines Erachtens nicht geschehen.

Wie sollen da aber die Leute gegen solche kriminellen Menschen geschützt werden? Denn überzeugend war er, dass muss ich Ihm lassen.

Der Datenschutz ist schon nirgends mehr gegeben, muss man sich da noch mit solchen Gewissenlosen rumplagen? Die gehören meiner Meinung weggesperrt....


----------



## Reducal (14 Dezember 2011)

Schmidti schrieb:


> HEUTE rief mich ein "Rechtsanwalt" aus "München an" +49892424675
> 
> Nach diesem Telefon bin ich sofort zur Polizei gegangen und wollte eine Anzeige gegen den Vorsatz des Betruges aufnehmen lassen. Die Beamten meinten jedoch, dass ich die Anzeige erst schalten kann, wenn ich etwas schriftl. in der Hand habe.


In diesem Fall haben die Beamten mal recht. Alles andere wäre Stochern im Nebel, weil allein der Sachverhalt wegen dem evtl. Versuch des Betruges unzureichend ist. Aber generell gilt: Anzeige kann immer erstattet werden!

http://www.tellows.de/num/0892424675


			
				rink schrieb:
			
		

> Die nummer ist gefakt, die basisnr 089/24246-0 gehört dem Max-Planck-Institut


----------



## Alex B (14 Dezember 2011)

Na das is' ja ein Ding!
Gerade vor drei Wochen bzw. wohl schon eher und mehrfach ohne eRFOLG rufen mich wieder diverse Ladies an (immer irgendwelche 01806-Nummern (irgendwann bin ich dann doch gedankenlos ans Telefon, ohne die Nummer voher zu checken, ich Esel)), die mir mitteilen, dass ich ja seit letztem Jahr dieses Abo hätte. Allerdings haben die komischerweise nicht von / für die Fortuna Deluxe-Heinies angerufen, sondern für irgendwelche anderen dubiosen Firmen oder Spielezeugs. Ob ich das denn kündigen wolle und meine Daten gelöscht haben wolle. Das geht aber nur in einer super Spezialaktion, bei der ich für 12 Monate ein Abo nehmen müsste. Nachdem ich das wütend abgewunken habe, gab es ein paar Tage später wieder einen Anruf, dass ich noch Schulden bei besagten Glücksspielheinies hätte. Nachdem ich wütend gesagt habe, dass sie mich endlich in Ruhe lassen sollten, hieß es schnippisch von der anderen Seite: "Na gut, dann geht es eben zum Anwalt." Seitdem Funkstille.

Na ich bin mal gespannt, ob ich irgendwann was bekomme?!

Nachdem ich dem Herrn sei dank bis Februar doch keine Abbuchung auf meinem KTO gesehen hatte, war ich schon beruhigt. Ich hatte ja nach eurer tollen Hilfestellung und nochmaliger Beratung mit dem Verbraucherschutz, der die auch kennt, eigentlich schriftlich alles ordnungsgemäß widersprochen etc. Die hatten mir gesagt, egal ob die sich noch melden, ich wäre rechtlich nach diesem schriftlichen Widerspruch auf der sicheren Seite. Ich sollte nicht mir irgendeiner Reaktion darauf rechnen, weil das eh bloß an eine PF-Adresse und dann auf einen großen Papierhaufen ginge, was mir aber egal sein könne. Jetzt nach Monaten kommen die wieder aus der Versenkung. Bloß gut, ich bin nicht mehr bei meiner alten Bank, die Daten, die sie von mir haben, nützen denen also gottseidank nichts.

Wirklich widerwärtig diese Leute.

Wenn jemand noch Tipps, Ratschläge oder Erfahrungen hat, bitte immer her damit.
****
Ich muss nochmal nachhacken:
Wie ist das eigentlich mit diesen Anzeigen, die die angeblich gegen einen lancieren? Ist das nur Gewäsch und Angstmacherei?
Ich denke mal, dass man doch da auch dann von irgendeinem Gericht formell, sprich schriftlich was hören müsste, auf was man dann reagieren kann, oder?

Wie verhält man sich denn bei / nach so einem Anruf bzw. wenn doch, was ich nicht hoffen will, irgendwann ein Brief hereingeflattert kommt?

[modedit by Hippo: Beiträge getackert]


----------



## Goblin (14 Dezember 2011)

> Wie verhält man sich denn bei / nach so einem Anruf bzw. wenn doch, was ich nicht hoffen will, irgendwann ein Brief hereingeflattert kommt


 
Hörer auflegen > Brief in den Müll werfen > auf Weihnachten freuen


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Dezember 2011)

Dahinter steckt natürlich wieder einmal ein beauftragtes Subunternehmen der PVZ in Stockelsdorf. Möglicherweise werden diese angeblichen Auftraggeber von der PVZ auch nur vorgeschoben. Jedenfalls gab es bereits öfters solche Drohanrufwellen. Unter anderem angeblich von der Bundesnetzagentur oder von der Staatsanwaltschaft oder ähnlicher Mumpitz.

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...schrift-Dr%FCcker&highlight=Bundesnetzagentur
Es dürfte sich um dieselben Täter handeln.

Wenn man nicht zugesagt hatte: Zeitschriften, die geliefert werden, sind als unbestellt gemäß § 241a Abs. 1 BGB zu betrachten und können entsorgt werden. Eine Zahlungspflicht besteht nicht. Inkassoschreiben dürfen ignoriert werden. Bei Mahnbescheid (gelber Brief vom Amtsgericht, ist aber extrem selten...) Widerspruch binnen 14 Tagen auf dem beigefügten Formular ankreuzen und ans Gericht zurückschicken.

Wenn man bestellt hat: sobald eine Widerrufsbelehrung bzw. die erste Zeitschrift zugestellt wird, den Widerruf erklären (nicht die Kündigung). Den Brief per Einschreiben und Rückschein schicken. Inkassomahnungen ignorieren.


----------



## Nanni (15 Dezember 2011)

Von diesen gefälschten 0180er-Nummern sind bzw. waren mehrere im Umlauf. Zur Zeit noch aktuell:
018093548721
Weitere Nummern: 01806108591, 01806151112, 018073423654, 01807652341
Allesamt unverschämt dreist und frech und mit derselben Vorgehensweise: Man soll durch ein Zeitungsabo aus einem Gewinnspielvertrag "rausgeholt" werden.
Und keiner der Angerufenen kommt auf die Idee mal nachzufragen, für welche Firma denn angerufen wird oder um welches Gewinnspiel es sich handelt. Trotz ihrer anonymen Vorgehensweise fallen die Leute drauf herein


----------



## Schmidti (15 Dezember 2011)

Mal ganz ehrlich... wenn diese Leute am Tag 100 Telefonate führen, haben Sie 100% am Ende des Tagen 50 Kontodaten. Das ist das schlimme. Wie soll man sich denn gegen solche Leute stellen. Der Anruf gestern von dem angeblichen Rechtsanwalt hat mich echt schockiert und Anfangs habe ich diesem Menschen auch geglaubt, bis er auf den Mist mit den Zeitungen kam, dass ich diese abonnieren soll und meine Schulden damit getilgt werden. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass gerade ältere Menschen definitiv auf diese Masche reinfallen. Denn gerade der Vorwand sich als "Rechtsanwalt" auszugeben ist schon dreist, hat aber etwas autoritäres.

Ich verstehe nicht warum da keiner die Besagten gleich zur Rechenschaft ziehen kann bevor Sie noch weitere Menschen hinters Licht führen.


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Dezember 2011)

Frag bitte den Vorstand des Springer-Verlags. Die wissen nachweislich von diesen Methoden und dulden sie augenzwinkernd. Frag die PVZ. Frag unsere inkompetenten Politiker.
Pecunia non olet, haben die alten Römer gesagt.


----------



## Reducal (15 Dezember 2011)

Schmidti schrieb:


> der Vorwand sich als "Rechtsanwalt" auszugeben ist schon dreist
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht warum da keiner die Besagten gleich zur Rechenschaft ziehen kann ...


Wieso das denn? Rechenschaft legt man im Rechenschaftsbericht oder gegenüber seinen Eltern ab. Hier geht es um Straftaten, die auch "bestraft" werden können. Da wäre zum einen der Betrug (wenn auch im Versuchsstadium) und zum anderen der Missbrauch von Berufsbezeichnungen (hier Rechtsanwalt).



> Der *Missbrauch von Titeln, Berufsbezeichnungen und Abzeichen* ist in Deutschland ein Vergehen gemäß § 132a StGB. Demnach ist es insbesondere strafbar, unbefugt inländische oder ausländische akademische Grade, Amts- oder Dienstbezeichnungen sowie Berufsbezeichnung zu führen.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Missbrauch_von_Titeln,_Berufsbezeichnungen_und_Abzeichen


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Dezember 2011)

Bisher hatten soweit mir bekannt alle Beteiligten, d.h. der Springer-Verlag sowie die PVZ, stets einen Persilschein von den Strafverfolgern erhalten. Lügen, drohen und Täuschen (besonders gegenüber alten Leuten...) ist in Deutschland ein erlaubtes Kavaliersdelikt. Die Oma könnte sich ja einen Anwalt nehmen, und wenn sie vor jedem schwarzen Mann zusammenzuckt, ist sie selbst schuld. So sehen das 80 % der deutschen Staatsanwälte. Zumindest solange, bis deren eigenen Angehörigen mal betroffen sind.


----------



## Schmidti (15 Dezember 2011)

Rechenschaft ablegen war wohl etwas zu milde von mir ausgedrückt  rechtl. Schritte gegen diese Personen wäre das einzig Richtige. Jedoch scheint es wirklich so zu sein, dass diese Personen mit Ihren Taten ungeschoren davon kommen. Wie leider sovieles in Deutschland.

Ja ja Deutschland und der Rechtsstaat sind echt klasse... Jeder ist sich selbst der nächste. Was für eine Ellenbogengesellschaft.


----------

